# Audi R8 V10 - Estado de Concurso - ZAINO



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi There

After the video i finally finish the detailing report of the Audi R8 V10 , it was 12 day job and a lot of time spent .















The car arrived swirled and with some heavy scratches caused not only because traditional washes but a little lack of care by...someone , and the owner was a little concern because he hates resprays...


















All the carbon parts from the engine were removed for polishing and protection.










After the first wash and clay session , a test spot was made to see more or less the ideal setup.
Well the Audi Clear coat is rock hard and with that kind of damage starting with compound was mandatory.










Continuing on the hood here´s a before and after set of the paint correction , its amazing what a poor washing tech can do 




















































Some correction shots


























3 stage picture time frame of paint correction


























A working shot in the polishing session










And a full R8 front paint corrected










A 5050 of the roof and my 4 year helper


















Next the doors with the heavy scratches and carbon with lots of marring



































The near carbon panels


























The other door


























Rear


















The engine trunk with a lot of swirls and scratches , a low car is easily a target for the armed and dangerous wash and screw brigade 


































Lower section



















































Rear lights corrected


















Rear bumper


















It´s time for a good wash after the long polishing session.










After cleaning the paint with ZAIO , Z2 Pro x 2 ZFX cured while doing the wheels and arches.


































The wheels were polished , cleaned with ZAIO and sealed with Z2 Pro .


























Inner sills polished










ZAIO on the exaust










Now the carbon from the engine



























































Cleaning with ZAIO and protecting with Z2 Pro










All done










and installed










Engine shots


























The interior was fine and needed just a good TLC .


























Z3 in the interior


















After the ZAINO protection i topped with Crsytal Rock for more protection .



































































The depth of the paint was amazing.




















































































































More pictures in the sun




































































































I hope you enjoy .

Regards

Rui


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 2, 2008)

Absolute perfection. I am a huge fan of your work!

Nice pictures and working area aswel.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Dr. Phil said:


> Absolute perfection. I am a huge fan of your work!
> 
> Nice pictures and working area aswel.


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

well done


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

absolutly stunning work. attention to detail is brilliant. One of the best details i have seen on here


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

prokopas said:


> well done


Thank you



horned yo said:


> absolutly stunning work. attention to detail is brilliant. One of the best details i have seen on here


I try my best and every detail for me i have to go further .:thumb:


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

Fantastic work as always


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Absolutely amazing! :argie::buffer:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow! Fantastic work on an amazing car :argie:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Wonderful my friend! Beautiful worksmanship.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

That looks immense Rui. :thumb: Your posts are a joy to read/watch.

There's nothing like child labour is there? hehe. 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

yamaha said:


> Fantastic work as always





Posambique said:


> Absolutely amazing! :argie::buffer:





cotter said:


> Wow! Fantastic work on an amazing car :argie:





gally said:


> Wonderful my friend! Beautiful worksmanship.


Thanks Guys



> That looks immense Rui. Your posts are a joy to read/watch.
> 
> There's nothing like child labour is there? hehe.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol: , the kid almost hit me if he can´t do anything , i told him to remove polishing dust safely


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Im doing an R8 V10 right now and im taking some videos along the way of the process.... but why did your video have to be so damn good? Your making me look bad, please stop!!!


----------



## CK_pt (Dec 27, 2009)

Great Work Rui:thumb:.

The engine bay looks like you could eat from it:lol:.


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

I just love this picture!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

dsms said:


> Im doing an R8 V10 right now and im taking some videos along the way of the process.... but why did your video have to be so damn good? Your making me look bad, please stop!!!


Dave , come on man , show the work to us 



CK_pt said:


> Great Work Rui:thumb:.
> 
> The engine bay looks like you could eat from it:lol:.


Yes you could


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice car and absolute stunning bling! Great work and cool angled pics, I like it (well ok the lazy blurred background was a bit bad ). But you're adventurous, letting a little kid near such an expensive car


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

voon said:


> Nice car and absolute stunning bling! Great work and cool angled pics, I like it (well ok the lazy blurred background was a bit bad ). But you're adventurous, letting a little kid near such an expensive car


He has 4 years old and he get inside and out of many super cars , he has respect for them and just love the cars as i do .
No need to worry 

Thanks for the feedback :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow... nice Rui, nice...


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Car and Great Work Rui :thumb:

John


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Wolf's Chemicals;2629457 said:


> Wow... nice Rui, nice...


Thanks Jesse :thumb:



Johnnyopolis said:


> Great Car and Great Work Rui :thumb:
> 
> John


Thanks John :thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

brilliant work mate


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Once again a great detail Rui!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Superb work Rui :thumb:

I love your attention to detail !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Rasher said:


> brilliant work mate


Thanks



moshinho said:


> Once again a great detail Rui!


Obrigado :thumb:



Eurogloss said:


> Superb work Rui :thumb:
> 
> I love your attention to detail !
> 
> ...


Thank you Mário


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

:argie:Fantastic work, something for me to aim towards........ A long time in the future


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

I love this car and you truly have done a fantastic job of it!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

josh263uk said:


> :argie:Fantastic work, something for me to aim towards........ A long time in the future





Rust.Bucket said:


> I love this car and you truly have done a fantastic job of it!


Thank you , its a great car and for one of the best daily super cars you can buy.
Besides the gearbox its awesome :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

josh263uk said:


> :argie:Fantastic work, something for me to aim towards........ A long time in the future


Nothing is impossible and you have to want to get there , Just Do it


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

In the next weeks this should be our "Estado de Concurso" Job


















Regards

Rui


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

fantastic job


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Gobsmackingly brilliant...amazing job!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Rasher said:


> fantastic job


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Philb1965 said:


> Gobsmackingly brilliant...amazing job!


your welcome


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Beautiful detail.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Dan Clark said:


> Beautiful detail.


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

Gostei muito do teu trabalho!! Quero dar os meus parabens.

Saudaçoes 

Xabby


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Xabby said:


> Gostei muito do teu trabalho!! Quero dar os meus parabens.
> 
> Saudaçoes
> 
> Xabby


Obrigado :thumb:

falas bem o português


----------

